# East Pond Creek/Romeo streams??



## Guest (Jun 18, 2001)

I hear of trout being caught??? Anyone I can talk to about East Pond Creek, and the North Branch of the Clinton??? Are these streams productive in the summer! Let's keep it sort-of private by sending me a private message!!!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

If you do fish it you may want to wait a while. They just had something on the news about a lot of sewage entering East Pond Creek and heading downstream to the North Branch. I didn't hear the whole report though. 

John


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I think some untreated sewage entered the river and contaminated local wells. I saw something on the news last week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2001)

So, the stream isn't doing that well right now??? Any other streams in Romeo that hold trout??? I wonder if there are any tributaries that hold them??? Well, any info appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

Does the lake hold trout??? If not, where should I go to fish for trout in Romeo! Don't tell me not to waste my time and go to Paint Creek...I been there millions of times...looking elsewhere??? What kind of fish live in the lake???


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

You want trout in Romeo. You might have to settle for Phil's fishin hole. Just $5 and you can catch one trout and have it all packaged up for you 

John


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

Any trout streams north of the villaige of Romeo that have some trout???


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

None that I know of.


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

Ya, I've never heard of catching trout in romeo as long as i've been fishing


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

There are a few in East pond creek... I know what! I don't know what u are talking about...get out a little more!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

I have called the DNR, and they told me no recent stockings of trout! There is some trout in there! I am not sure if it is a coldwater stream...maybe dunking worms will bring us some trout!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

Any "no-name" creeks that you may know of that hold trout in the Romeo/Washington Twp./Shelby/Rochester area??? I know that East Pond Creek used to have trout, and they stocked it years ago, but I am not sure of the population anymore. Has anyone ever fished here and caught trout, or other streams near here that you have had success on(besides Paint Creek  )???
I know that Stony Creek was stocked years ago, but it is not anymore, the water remains to warm in summer, but it is now being classified as a warmwater fishery!

If you fished East Pond Creek or the North Branch of the clinton before, let me know how you did 

Oh yeah, any secret streams you may have caught trout out of?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dan if they were "secret streams" they would no longer be secret if someone tells you about them on these forums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

I am not interested in the name of the stream, just if any trout have been caught??? I know that alot of streams used to be stocked, and the north branch of the clinton has a population of trout? I just want to get some info if anyone has any! Steve, when was the last time you fished here, I want to hear how you did?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

Funny funny!

Anyways, SFK familer with these streams?? If so, any trout caught ot of them???


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

?, why is continueally the same question being asked and no body is replying. Can't you see, no one knows.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

I don't know if everyone is familer with the area I am talking about. I know alot of people still didn't get a chance to see this post! If some did, maybe they thought it was boring?? I know some people live out that way and may know if any trout can be found here! I wanted to see what's up! Just like you stelmon, you want to see whats up at the clinton almost all the time(well you did )!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Your wrong there because I didn't. Check, I dare you. I post on one place and that is it. my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

I am talking about last steelie season! You were posting like crazy! Remeber that?? Anyways, just wanted to let you know that and it's ok....I understand! But leave this open for discussion! By the way, just checked the DNR site......the last stocking was in 1991, but doesn't mean there aren't any trout here. The North Branch of the clinton has it's own trout population that will run up the creek occasionally! Just thought I add this! I think I am going to make a trip up there tommorow?

Might not be worth the time, but that's ok!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I wouldn't bother with the north branch of the clinton right now. I work right next to it and the water level is WAY DOWN this year. If you pissed into the river you would probably raise the level right now.

John


----------

